# where to shop for reasonable evening dresses for wedding



## farasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I am looking for reasonable but bueautiful n elegant evening dresses to wear for a huge wedding soon. everywhere i go in dubai they gofor 2000 dirham and more! anyone help... where can i find in dubai, sharjah or ajman??? thanxx


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Go to Satwa and get one made


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

there are quite a few shops in Festival City, for example ABS (ground floor, not far from Ferrari shop), you will always find evening dresses in Debenhams (Emirates Mall, City Center, Ibn Battuta, I personally suggest Emirates Mall one, they have more and better brands)


----------



## farasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanx.. but where in satwa? and how much will it cost?


----------



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with Wandabug, go to Satwa or Karama and walk into one of the tailors. Make sure you have a design in mind and if you do show him the picture cut out the brand name so they dont know it else they charge extra since they know you dont want to pay as much. This way you will have a custom fitted dress for a fraction of the price. Remember to pick the material as well and that will ensure you have the right prices all round.


----------



## farasha (Aug 3, 2010)

aight... thanks alot.. that helped alot


----------

